# A film crew needs your help:



## jeremiah (May 15, 2007)

Hey guys, there's this crew trying to make a film that has no support from any organization like MGM or Disney. since they have no help, the need sponsers from us... finances i mean.
They come every chance the get to an Anthrocon for help, and they also need help online. 
I am not involved with this film hence i'm a fan of these people. i was wondering if all of us could help these guys out by donated something from our budget to help them make this film.

http://www.wolfmovie.com/index.php : this is the site of the film crew for you to help out and get more info. 

http://s39.photobucket.com/albums/e158/foxes76133/?action=view&current=2006_trailer.flv and this is a trailer of the film (more of a storyboard).

Lets help these guys out.

Jeremiah Fox


----------



## sgolem (May 16, 2007)

I'm sort of making you the messenger here, but...

Seen it, but don't really have anything to help with.  I'm an animator, but I don't think I'm good enough to really do anything to help them yet.  A good producer can get money, and help lead others to where there's money.  I am not a good producer.  However, there are many resources out there for filmmakers, and if they can show a successful looking package to the right people, they could probably get a good amount of cash.  Anthrocon makes sense, but I wonder if they're looking, or are willing to look elsewhere.  Perhaps if they do a short and submit it to film festivals it could bring attention, and sponsors to them.  Richard Williams funded The Thief and the Cobbler (despite its unfortunate fate) with money he made doing commercials before he did Who Framed Roger Rabbit.  It's important to note that I'm not speaking out of experience, just theory and watching what others do.  If someone with experience believes this is all wrong, then by all means, ignore.


----------



## teygrim (May 16, 2007)

sgolem said:
			
		

> I'm sort of making you the messenger here, but...
> 
> Seen it, but don't really have anything to help with.Â Â I'm an animator, but I don't think I'm good enough to really do anything to help them yet.Â Â A good producer can get money, and help lead others to where there's money.Â Â I am not a good producer.Â Â However, there are many resources out there for filmmakers, and if they can show a successful looking package to the right people, they could probably get a good amount of cash.Â Â Anthrocon makes sense, but I wonder if they're looking, or are willing to look elsewhere.Â Â Perhaps if they do a short and submit it to film festivals it could bring attention, and sponsors to them.Â Â Richard Williams funded The Thief and the Cobbler (despite its unfortunate fate) with money he made doing commercials before he did Who Framed Roger Rabbit.Â Â It's important to note that I'm not speaking out of experience, just theory and watching what others do.Â Â If someone with experience believes this is all wrong, then by all means, ignore.



That's very good advice. Anything 2d animation may be a hard sell but if they covered all bases I'm sure they could get funding relatively easily, if they tried. But that's the thing, they haven't covered all bases. Sure it looks good, but looking through the credits I notice they have no writers. This suggests to me that their just making it up as they go along, and without this crutial step in conseptialisation I expect the whole movie will be nonsense. I could be wrong but the lack of a central villain of any form tells me I'm not.


----------



## dave hyena (May 16, 2007)

One of the things about the wolf-movie is that the people at portal of evil have so far produced more actual animation (and it's quite funny too).

This one genuinely had me laughing out loud:

http://friends.portalofevil.com/sp.php?si=3&fi=000028244&ti=1000592737&pi=1000592737

Bonk! :lol:

I myself wouldn't donate money to the wolf movie, since it'd basically be chucking the money to into a black hole I think. I mean, they've got a fanart section on the forum, but as teygrim has said, no writers.

EDIT:


----------



## teygrim (May 16, 2007)

Dave Hyena said:
			
		

> but as someone has said, no writers.



As teygrim has said. C'mon there was only two other posts *pouts*


----------



## sgolem (May 16, 2007)

No writers?  Seriously?

The most important part of a movie, animated or not, IS the writing.  I'd say that's the first step for them to get the project moving then would be a solid script for them to stick to.  Not having one would be suicidal, especially in something as collaborative and time consuming as animation.


----------



## jeremiah (May 16, 2007)

well the film if i recall is based on a single wolfs life during the 1920's, and back then wolves were almost driven to extinction.
as far as in a central villain, i think they mean humans since they're hunting the wolves down.

The main charcter is Janus, and the novel is based on his life before the film.

Anyway, i respect those who even replied to this... many others either tell me something extremely rude and other don't reply at all.


----------



## teygrim (May 17, 2007)

jeremiah said:
			
		

> well the film if i recall is based on a single wolfs life during the 1920's, and back then wolves were almost driven to extinction.
> as far as in a central villain, i think they mean humans since they're hunting the wolves down.
> 
> The main charcter is Janus, and the novel is based on his life before the film.
> ...



I read that little overview and it still sound too general. You've mentioned that they already have some animation ready, which worrys for if they've alreading gone that far into productions any kinks in the story can't be evened out without significant time wasted. Also having humanity as the vilain sets off all sorts of alarms. A furry movies a hard enough sell without preeching the detriments of human impact.


----------



## Ziba the lioness (May 19, 2007)

Id help but Im already on the Lions of Tsavo project.


----------

